#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Superconductivity by Joe Khachan and Stephen Bosi

## solo25

*The discovery of superconductors 

*
The phenomenon of superconductivity, in which the electrical resistance of certain materials completely 
vanishes at low temperatures, is one of the most interesting and sophisticated in condensed matter 
physics. It was first discovered by the Dutch physicist Heike Kamerlingh Onnes, who was the first to 
liquefy helium (which boils at 4.2 Kelvin at standard pressure). In 1911 Kamerlingh Onnes and one of his 
assistants discovered the phenomenon of superconductivity while studying the resistance of metals at low 
temperatures. They studied mercury because very pure samples could easily be prepared by distillation.

The historic measurement of superconductivity in mercury is shown in Figure 1. As in many other metals, 
the electrical resistance of mercury decreased steadily upon cooling, but dropped suddenly at 4.2 K, and 
became undetectably small. Soon after this discovery, many other elemental metals were found to exhibit 
zero resistance when their temperatures were lowered below a certain characteristic temperature of the 
material, called the critical temperature





  Similar Threads: A Brief History of Time by stephen-hawking Superconductivity Full Classroom Notes About stephen hawkings Superconductivity ebook download pdf Microwave Superconductivity

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Thank you for sharing the info on superconductivity, Can you please try to post some more information.

----------

